# whats with the server load issue!



## LAR (May 17, 2006)

Very frustrating to write a long post and not be able to post it due to server issues! Just lost a whole posting!!!


----------



## Makai Guy (May 17, 2006)

Yes, it is frustrating when that happens.  Depending on your browser, you MAY have been able to click your 'back' button to return to your message composition window and recover the post.

For more information on this issue please see the Desperation measures to reduce server load thread.


----------



## Keitht (May 17, 2006)

Doug,

Is there any light at the end of the tunnel yet?


----------



## TUGBrian (May 17, 2006)

Please do not blame Doug for any of this(not that I think any of you are in this thread...but just making sure as he is at ZERO fault for these issues.  ) 

We are evaluating a variety of other options for a dedicated server platform, however as you all see the results of the last attempt to move the BBS to a better platform that was sold to us as the "perfect solution", we want to make sure that the next move will be the final home for a very long time and these issues will never plague the bbs again.

Brian Rogers


----------



## Jestjoan (May 17, 2006)

Amen to that..........and thanks.


----------



## The Conch Man (May 18, 2006)

1st time this has happen to me minutes ago ~~ I was readin post's as I do every day ~~ All of a sudden ~~ couldn't read any posts ~~ Used the "Back" button ~~ Click on the next post ~~ nothin happen ~~ So I logged-off & came back bout 5 minutes ~~ Everything is as normal as it was before ~~ Wierd ~~


----------



## Keitht (May 18, 2006)

TUG Improvements! said:
			
		

> Please do not blame Doug for any of this(not that I think any of you are in this thread...but just making sure as he is at ZERO fault for these issues.  )



Not looking to blame anybody within TUG, but I bet there are plenty who would like to get hold of the Snake Oil salesman who convinced them that the new platform would be the land of milk and honey :annoyed: 

I think Doug et al have done a pretty good job of keeping us informed - when we can get on that is    Seriously though, I don't experience many problems unless I am trying to get on during the late evening UK time i.e. prime time in the US.


----------



## Noni (May 23, 2006)

I thought the problem with the server overload was fixed.  I guess I just didn't logon at the busy time.  I've had a real problem with it today.


----------



## Vodo (May 23, 2006)

Noni said:
			
		

> I thought the problem with the server overload was fixed.  I guess I just didn't logon at the busy time.  I've had a real problem with it today.


I, too, haven't had any server problems for a few weeks now, but late last night (when there shouldn't have been much traffic) and this morning I've received several errors.  This feels more like a new problem than a continuation of the old one.  

Cindy


----------



## Keitht (May 23, 2006)

Vodo said:
			
		

> I, too, haven't had any server problems for a few weeks now, but late last night (when there shouldn't have been much traffic) and this morning I've received several errors.  This feels more like a new problem than a continuation of the old one.
> 
> Cindy


Similar issues this side of the pond (UK).  The error message received about 10am UK time, so I would have though not a high usage time.  Maybe the server hosts were doing some work.  Whatever the cause, it is frustrating for us but a heck of a lot more frustrating for those working behind the scenes to find the cause and a long term solution.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 23, 2006)

Frustrating is not the word I would use to describe it....infuriating is a better term when dealing with this host.   

On a lighter note...I believe we have made a final decision and should be ramping up to move to a dedicated server soon. :whoopie: (no quotes on dates at the moment though).


----------



## Makai Guy (May 23, 2006)

No, until we get moved to a dedicated server handling only our account, this problem will never be solved.  Our server reluctantly has agreed to give us more than 3X more server time than any other of their accounts (although we've had to forcibly hold their feet to the fire on this).  Presumably they have balanced which accounts they have on which server to accomodate this.   But we are still at the mercy of all those other accounts - if one of them uses a lot of server time, it affects everyone else on the server.

I have been tracking our usage statistics since this whole server load problem surfaced.  Our heaviest use days are Tuesdays, Wednesdays, and Thursdays.  Weekend use drops off 30-40%.  But there's no telling what the usage patterns are for all our "server mates".


----------



## Vodo (May 24, 2006)

I was getting locked out at around 1:00 a.m. and again at 4:30 a.m.  I can't fathom that server utilization was high at those times unless our server mates are international - and even then, it seems pretty unlikely.

Cindy


----------



## Keitht (May 24, 2006)

Similar times here.  In fact I only managed to get in once about 8am UK time and again now 10:30 UK.  At 8 I managed to open a couple of links before getting the dreaded message again.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 24, 2006)

I was getting knocked out about 1 am Pacific (WestCoast US) time.  That's some very interesting server load patterns if they're hosting in Narth America.


----------



## Makai Guy (May 24, 2006)

T_R_Oglodyte said:
			
		

> I was getting knocked out about 1 am Pacific (WestCoast US) time.  That's some very interesting server load patterns if they're hosting in Narth America.



You never know, some site might have a runaway script that is looping and monopolizing all the cpu time.


----------

